# I'm sick of being sick!!



## Bliss (Jan 30, 2007)

I swear, I've spent about half the winter feeling sick. After i got over the last sickness (just about 2 weeks ago) I started taking vitamins like crazy to prevent from having to go through all that again, but i woke up this morning with a sore throat and a cough. Nooooooo!


----------



## jade (Jan 31, 2007)

I feel your pain. I've had a cold or something all week. I'm at work right now and i can't wait to go home so i can eat some chicken noodle soup and then curl up in bed.


----------



## Panda (Feb 1, 2007)

Get feeling better soon, both of you.


----------



## anakoi (Feb 2, 2007)

I just got over the flu. Yucky.


----------



## Bliss (Feb 5, 2007)

I finally started feeling better today


----------



## copper (Feb 5, 2007)

Glad to hear you are feeling better


----------



## Bliss (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Mindy (Feb 13, 2007)

My throat just started hurting today. I think i'm starting to come down with something.


----------



## Cathy8 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now I've just come down with something. My throat is hurting and I've got the sniffles.   Looks like it's time to eat some chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Jewels (Feb 26, 2007)

*cough cough* I feel your pain.


----------

